# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Anyone from AL?

## bamagecko76

Any fellow Alabamians? where abouts?

I'm from the huntsville area.

----------


## Seru1

Alabama man, he's big he's strong he's active!!



Yes I am from central Alabama near the greater birmingham area.  :Good Job:

----------


## MattU

> i'm from the huntsville area.


+1

----------


## x10thkid

Im from the birmingham area!

----------


## MissDixie

Between Bham & T-Town here  :Very Happy: 

You should check out the next West Alabama Reptile Expo....it's Sept 11th & 12th  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## Bigal-n-Brooke

yea im from alabama about halfway between mont. and birmingham in a lil place called clanton. chilton county

----------


## MattU

> Between Bham & T-Town here 
> 
> You should check out the next West Alabama Reptile Expo....it's Sept 11th & 12th


Im looking forward to it, seems like it'll be a pretty good show!

----------

MissDixie (07-27-2010)

----------


## JMartin

Live in Auburn (WAR EAGLE!) for now, and hopefully about to make the move to Birmingham.

----------


## brettsemrick

I might be a little late on this one. But, I'm in Gadsden. :Good Job:

----------


## RTCCF

Athens Al I'm not far from any of you guys. lol Nice to see so many Alabama keepers in one place.

----------


## Randy82

Decatur, al

----------


## RTCCF

Decatur Now I'm real close to you. lol It's cool to find some where so many Alabama keepers are at. This show you guys are mentioning. Is it different from the Dixie Reptile Show. Cause if so I would like to find out more about it.

----------


## MissDixie

> Decatur Now I'm real close to you. lol It's cool to find some where so many Alabama keepers are at. This show you guys are mentioning. Is it different from the Dixie Reptile Show. Cause if so I would like to find out more about it.


Yes, we are a completely different show.  You can find most of the info at www.WestAlabamaReptileExpo.com.  If you have any other questions, feel free to email me  :Smile: .

----------


## RTCCF

> Yes, we are a completely different show.  You can find most of the info at www.WestAlabamaReptileExpo.com.  If you have any other questions, feel free to email me .


I'll be in touch for sure.

----------


## caughdl

I live in Harvest, just north of Madison, AL!

----------


## Exoticpetluver13

Im in the trussvile area

----------


## Exoticpetluver13

> Live in Auburn (WAR EAGLE!) for now, and hopefully about to make the move to Birmingham.




Roll tide 


lolz
no really RTR

----------


## x10thkid

Im in birmingham and i have too many rats. If anyone needs any rats, let me know.  I have all sizes

----------


## shorty54

I'm currently in Washington State VIA the U.S. Army! LOL! But, I'm moving back down south as soon as I retire! Are there any breeders of BP's in the Alabama area? I'm actually going to be moving to Biloxi, MS area. But, Mobile is like a 30 minute drive! Just trying to get resources before I move!!! Or if any of y'all know any breeders in Mississippi? Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## Akira

I live in heflin now. I lived in huntsville for about 10 years though

----------


## x10thkid

Anyone need rats in Birmingham let me know! Feed your snakes for FREE!!

----------


## Lferg

Montgomery/Prattville here!

----------


## EAllen84

> I'm currently in Washington State VIA the U.S. Army! LOL! But, I'm moving back down south as soon as I retire! Are there any breeders of BP's in the Alabama area? I'm actually going to be moving to Biloxi, MS area. But, Mobile is like a 30 minute drive! Just trying to get resources before I move!!! Or if any of y'all know any breeders in Mississippi? Thanks in advance!!!



Biloxi, MS here!  I was surprised to see someone mention it.  I am brand new to the ball python owning crowd, and haven't found any breeders around here.  Repticon is in Baton Rouge, LA in July though.  We are going to check that out..

----------

_shorty54_ (02-05-2012)

----------


## gr8gugly

Auburn Alabama here.  Looking forward to Repticon.

----------


## BWyant

Huntsville/Gurley, Alabama.

- - - Updated - - -




> Yes, we are a completely different show.  You can find most of the info at www.WestAlabamaReptileExpo.com.  If you have any other questions, feel free to email me .


Kobylka has been to your expo?

Update that webpage for crying out loud! I need more info!

----------


## Parysa

I'm from Huntsville!!

----------


## Holtgards

Echo AL here about to be closer to Dothan next week

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mario16

Mobile Alabama for now but back and forth from Dallas Texas 

Sent from my LG-MS870 using Tapatalk 4

----------

